# Certified Arborist Seeking employment



## claseisgod (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi 5 years experience certified arborist looking for employment. 8106230274 jonathon clase


----------



## claseisgod (Aug 28, 2011)

in michigan


----------



## lxt (Sep 5, 2011)

well Johnny...........Im a lil put off by your handle/name.......REALLY? Clase is God! I wouldnt hire you just for this & with the Exp. level you have you are far from God!!!!!! you have just enough talent to be dangerous!!

You Might want to try again!!!!



LXT..............


----------



## claseisgod (Sep 5, 2011)

well lxt its just a screenname that a cousin of mine gave to me back in high school, not that it would matter if you hired me because you are in pa. but thanks for your input


----------



## don1232 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Don*



claseisgod said:


> Hi 5 years experience certified arborist looking for employment. 8106230274 jonathon clase



Hi I am looking for to help build a well established tree firm here in Kansas City, MO. If you're interested give me a call and we'll talk.

Don


----------

